# Climber rescued 80 feet up after being injured.



## KenJax Tree (Oct 16, 2012)

Tree trimmer rescued from underneath tree limb 80 feet above ground in Brighton | News - Home


----------



## treemandan (Oct 16, 2012)

Del_ said:


> Kudos to the rescue workers!
> 
> I'm glad he's going to be OK. He's lucky.
> 
> ...



I agree.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Oct 17, 2012)

Del_ said:


> Kudos to the rescue workers!
> 
> I'm glad he's going to be OK. He's lucky.
> 
> ...



That is some ugly stuff...

Editing after watching the news reel video footage. That was NOT a tree trimmer of any sort. It was a FOOL with a chainsaw that thought he could climb and cut. Apparently that was NOT the case! He is VERY lucky to be alive is right.


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 17, 2012)

Lucky dude when you list things done wrong.

80 foot up hmm maybe the tree was 80 my est he was about 35 tops but I could not see how he got there,,, thinking ladder no see ropes harness or spurs 

ah theres the ladder a big allyu one at 1.20sec in the vid and next to a wee little wheeled boom lift it would a got em to 35 foot or so to step off climb into fork n cut no scarf it swings down limb head hits the ground & the un cut butt fork then hooks back on him. Lucky it didn't knock him off to the ground. 

He's gonna feel very unwell if not insured for medi and job that fire truck n chopper lift gonna cost some one about $6000


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 17, 2012)

derwoodii said:


> Lucky dude when you list things done wrong.
> 
> 80 foot up hmm maybe the tree was 80 my est he was about 35 tops but I could not see how he got there,,, thinking ladder no see ropes harness or spurs
> 
> ...



Tax payers pick up the tab for the rescue,no health insurance? No problem we'll take care of that too.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 17, 2012)

derwoodii said:


> Lucky dude when you list things done wrong.
> 
> 80 foot up hmm maybe the tree was 80 my est he was about 35 tops but I could not see how he got there,,, thinking ladder no see ropes harness or spurs
> 
> ...



There was another knobhead driving a blue platform lift soes I suppose knobhead # 1 rented it for the job while thinking " alls I need to do is..."


----------



## newmexico (Oct 17, 2012)

*that's a lot of tree he was taking..*

I'd say he's lucky to be alive.. There is just so much wrong with the picture I don't have the words to even begin... 

Stay safe out there!


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 17, 2012)

I know you can never tell for sure but sure looks like he had more then enough room to Murph it down in several different directions.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 17, 2012)

Tree Pig said:


> I know you can never tell for sure but sure looks like he had more then enough room to Murph it down in several different directions.



You've come a long way Piggy!


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 17, 2012)

treemandan said:


> You've come a long way Piggy!



Then why haven't I gotten anywhere.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 17, 2012)

Del_ said:


> From looking at the attached photo it looks like the leader hanging down barberchaired, came back behind the leader it was cut from, a limb on the side catching the leader, slid down that leader trapping the victim. That is a huge piece. You can see from the other cuts no wedges are being cut.....just back cuts.



Yes, that IS a huge piece.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Oct 18, 2012)

OK guys wedges are for pussies! Could have pulled it down with my wifes S-15 jimmy or just "Murph:yoyo:ed-it-Down", I like that one better !!!!!!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow, and guys get on here and wonder why we scream about chit, there ya go. Bubba Hack just added another bad statistic to our industry. These guys are the reason its hard to get good insurance at a decent price.


----------



## tooold (Nov 3, 2012)

In the video, they say they are not sure if he is a professional or not. Lets see, working alone, not making the correct cuts, positioning his body in a crush zone.....

What I don't understand is why didn't he just cut the whole tree down because it was in a empty lot?


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Nov 3, 2012)

tooold said:


> In the video, they say they are not sure if he is a professional or not. Lets see, working alone, not making the correct cuts, positioning his body in a crush zone.....
> 
> What I don't understand is why didn't he just cut the whole tree down because it was in a empty lot?



Easy he was only topping it. Lmao


----------

